# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Hà Lan - Bỉ - Pháp - Luxembourg - Đức 9 ngày

## hainiemtin

Ngày 01: Hà Nội - TP HCM - Amsterdam (Ăn trưa, tối)
Chiều: Xe và HDV của ANZ Travel đón Quý khách đưa Quý khách lên Sân Bay Nội Bài. Đoàn làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, đáp chuyến bay đi Amsterdam. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

Ngày 02: Amsterdam - The Hague - Amsterdam (Ăn trưa, tối)
Quý khách đến sân bay Schipol, hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn và đưa đoàn tham quan:
- The Hague thành phố lớn thứ 3 và là trung tâm chính trị của Hà Lan.
- Cung điện Hoà Bình “Peace Palace” - Trụ sở của Tòa Án Quốc Tế.
Zaanse Schans. Quý khách tham quan:
- Cánh đồng cối xay gió thơ mộng và tuyệt đẹp như từ trong chuyện cổ tích Xưởng sản xuất Guốc gỗ nổi tiếng.
- Thưởng thức Phô-mai và bơ Hà Lan.
- Xưởng chế tác Kim Cương nổi tiếng “Coaster Diamond”.
- Du thuyền trên kênh đào Hà lan ngắm nhìn thành phố Hà Lan thơ mộng (chi phí tự túc)
Quý khách nhận phòng tại khách sạn và tự do nghỉ ngơi
Từ giữa tháng 3 đến tháng 5, chương trình sẽ thay thế đi xem Hoa Tulip tại Keukenhof thay vì đi “The Hague” (tự túc chi phi)

Ngày 03: Amsterdam - Brussels- Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Qúy khách dùng bữa sáng và trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Brussels - Thủ Đô của nước Bỉ, Quý khách tham quan:
- Mô hình phân tử học “ Atomium”
- Quảng trường Grand Place
- Tượng Chú Bé Đứng Tè: Mannenken Pis - biểu tượng của nước Bỉ
Quý khách khởi hành đi Paris Nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi tại Paris.

Ngày 04: Paris - Versailles - Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Đoàn khởi hành tham quan thành phố Paris
- Arc De Triomphe - Khải Hoàn Môn - một trong bảy kỳ quan nổi tiếng Thế giới.
- Champs Elysees - Đại lộ Thiên Đàng - là Đại lộ đẹp nhất Thế giới và còn là nơi tập trung nhiều cửa hàng sang trọng nhất của “Kinh Đô Ánh Sáng Paris”.
- Quảng trường Concorde
- Điện Invalides - Nơi có lăng mộ của Napoleon
- Tháp Eiffel – Tham quan kỳ quan thế giới tại tầng 2- ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh của thủ đô Paris tráng lệ.
- Du thuyền trên dòng sông Seine- ngắm nhìn nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris, cầu Alexandre III, …
- Cung điện Versailles - nơi còn lưu giữ các cổ vật của vua Louis 13, 14.
Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn hoặc tự thưởng cho mình với tiếc mục biểu diễn hoành tráng và đặc sắc nhất tại Paris “Lido Show” (chi phi tự túc)

Ngày 05: Paris - Le Louvre (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Quý khách khởi hành tham quan:
- Viện Bảo Tàng Louvre - Nơi trưng bày các tác phẩm nghệ thuật tuyệt tác nhất của thế giới: tượng nữ thần sắc đẹp Venus, bức tranh nàng Mona Lisa, …
- Tham quan quận 13, nơi cộng đồng người Việt sinh sống Thử cảm giác đi Metro- phương tiện truyển thống và đầy hiện đại được người dân ưa chuộng (chi phí tự túc)
- Tham quan nhà hát Opera
- Tự do mua sắm nước hoa tại Galary LaFayette, Printemps, …
Tập trung trở về khách sạn, Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 06: Paris - Reims - Luxembourg (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Đoàn khởi hành tham quan:
- Reims, thủ đô của xứ sở Champagne. Nơi trù phú yên bình với cảnh đẹp thơ mộng với dấu ấn lịch sử của việc lên ngôi của Vua Pháp vào thế kỷ 11.
- Nhà thờ và khu phố cổ tại Reims.
Đoàn khởi hành đi Luxembourg - Lãnh địa của các vị Công Tước thời xưa:
- Cầu Pont Adophe ngắm toàn cảnh hẻm núi Canyon và khu vườn treo nổi tiếng thế giới
- Viện Lập Pháp- Place de la Constitution.
Quý khách nhận phòng tại khách sạn và tự do nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 07: Luxembourg - Trier - Koblenz -Frankfurt (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Đoàn khởi hành tham quan:
- Trier - Thành Phố cổ nhất nước Đức, được xem là “Thành Rome thứ 2”. Nhà Karl Marx.
- “Cổng Đen” Porta Nigra - cổng Thành La Mã được bảo tồn nằm ở phía bắc của dãy Núi Al-pơ.
- Khởi hành đi Koblenz tham quan: tường Berlin, tượng đài vua William I.
- Du thuyền trên Sông Rhine cảnh đẹp thanh bình của thành phố và vô số các kiến trúc lâu đài cổ, pháo đài cổ trên cao những ngọn núi chót vót. (Chi phí tự túc).
- Tham quan Quảng trường Frankfrut- Nơi quy tụ khách du lịch thập phương- Quý khách có thể tìm mua cho mình các quà lưu niệm, hoặc thưởng thức không khí quảng trường bên ly kem Gelato hoặc capuchino
Đoàn nhận phòng tại khách sạn, Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 08: Frankfurt - Việt Nam (Ăn sáng)
Qúy khách dùng bữa sáng và trả phòng. Xe đón và đưa đoàn ra phi trường, Quý khách tự đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam.

Ngày 09: Việt Nam
Đến Việt Nam - kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.

+ Liên hệ ANZ TRAVEL
Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế. Q. Hai Bà Trưng, TP. Hà Nội, Việt Nam 
Tel.: (04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406 Fax: (04) 3974 4407 
Hotline: 0942 8686 77 (Mrs. Liên), 0912 377 644 (Mr. Nghị)

----------


## nguyetnt

Chi phí là bao nhiêu... ứ có tiền mừ đi/... kaka

----------


## dulichviet

Hấp dẫn đấy cùng *du lich chau au* đi bà con

----------

